# Hacking a Boris skull for an external sound source:



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Many thanks to TK421 for ripping the PDF and getting this posted. Heresjohnny took down his site a few months ago and my Boris and flicker strip hacks went with it.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm having some trouble finding the 3.5 mm stereo to 3.5 mm mono splitter. Anyone happen to have a link to a source?

Slanks


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

It's at Radio Shack - p/n 274-375:

1/8" Dual Mono Jack to 1/8" Stereo Plug Y-Adapter - RadioShack.com


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

cool
ill have to keep this in mind for when I find mine


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

About to start this project. Just curious: Why are the resistor, capacitor, and potentiometer necessary?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Lonescarer:
I built two of these modified Boris skull over 10 years ago, but I really can't remember the purpose of the capacitor and the resistor.
The potentiometer allows you to adjust the amount of jaw movement at a particular volume level. Comes in very handy.
I have used my two skulls as 'Joking Skeletons' with an MP3 player for many years with great success.
Good luck with your project!


----------

